# Vancouver, Washington



## firefiend (Aug 17, 2009)

Does anyone have any infromation on aquarium or aquatic plant societies or groups for southern washington/ Portland Metro area? 

If I can work with other hobbiest to exchange plants and info with it would be awesome. Thanks for your help.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 3, 2008)

There are normally a few plants at the Greater Portland Aquarium Society meetings every 3rd Tues of the month. But even better is the Oregon Plant Enthusiast Group that gets together every couple of months to do a plant swap. We would be glad to have you come to the next meet. And good luck getting started in planted tanks. If you ever come over to the Beaverton / Hillsboro area, I have quite a few plants I can share with you.


----------



## firefiend (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks, Jason. I'll be sure to check it out. 

Are those the only options? Is there no one else on these forums from the Portland/South Washington area?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi firefiend,

I have seen several posts in these forums from the Greater Portland / Vancouver area, including posts with some very nice plants for sale. I have heard good things about the plant swaps down there as well.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 3, 2008)

If you go to the group site, that has a pretty good group of people that you can check with. I would recommend bpimm. Brian lives in Washogal and has a lot of planted tanks. He is a really nice guy.


----------



## firefiend (Aug 17, 2009)

Awesome... Thanks for the responses.

I put up a craigslist ad offering my 2 kuhli loaches to anyone that has an established aquarium and either has kuhlis already or is willing to get some more. I've had them for 2 years and these are the last two living of the shoal I had.

Since I'm starting down the planted path I didn't want to buy more just to keep them in temporary housing and I don't want to keep the ones I have in a less than ideal environment so Hopefully the person that answered already will be a nice match for them.

I'm really excited to start some planted tanks. I might even buy a new shoal for the 10g! 

I love kuhli loaches!


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Send me a PM when you are ready for plants. I need to do a big trim down soon any way and I'll hook you up. I also have Aqua soil if you need some.



firefiend said:


> Awesome... Thanks for the responses.
> 
> I put up a craigslist ad offering my 2 kuhli loaches to anyone that has an established aquarium and either has kuhlis already or is willing to get some more. I've had them for 2 years and these are the last two living of the shoal I had.
> 
> ...


----------



## firefiend (Aug 17, 2009)

armedbiggiet said:


> Send me a PM when you are ready for plants. I need to do a big trim down soon any way and I'll hook you up. I also have Aqua soil if you need some.


sweet, thanks.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Nov 22, 2008)

Welcome! I'm in the 'couve as well. It's good to know some planties north of the river. I may have some plants to share pretty soon. Let me know if you need a hook-up


----------

